# Not a joke, I really wonder....



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My guess would be that the cat food (and dog food) companies try to appeal to the owners more than the animals...if a cat had income, he'd buy mouse surprise in song bird gravy with extra moth wings, but, as it is his human with the money, he gets fillet of halibut with pasta in spring gravy. I admit, I play into pet food marketing ploys...Maggie doesn't even know what a turducken is, but she has a can of turducken dog food in the cabinet waiting for her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That would sure work to reduce the rodent population! I love the way your mind works!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I talked to a woman once that told me she fed her cats raw lamb from the butcher and frozen mice (like the ones you buy for reptile feeding). I thought that was a little odd.
I have 4 cats and they are eat Blue Buffalo chicken/turkey formula. I never really thought much about the type of meats they eat.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I feed mine a raw diet that I make at home. I switch the main protein source between chicken, rabbit, turkey. I haven't actually fed them an entire whole animal-I don't know if I could handle that!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They could make lizard tail jerky for my cats!

It's even a renewable resource.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha great question!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'd buy a can of kitty food with chopped up rodents in it. :yuck:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure the lack of label appeal is the reason we don't see 
"mice and rat stew" in the cat food aisle.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Well they do have tuna and all da fishies in there......just say'in...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Haha!! I wonder!! If it was marketed correctly it could sell! 

"Squeak" cat food!


----------

